# 875P Neo-FIS2R

## bjornrun

I'm trying to get Gentoo to work on MSI 875P Neo-FIS2R.

Status:

Booting from CD with SMP kernel works. Compiling everything with USE=pentium4 does not work.

If someone has already installed on a MB with 875 chipset, please give advice. 

Getting SATA to work will probably need a 2.5 kernel - right? How do I get it using emerge (I'm a Gentoo newbee)

----------

## JoeW71

I can't help you install Gee on this mobo, I haven't got mine yet  :Rolling Eyes: , but if you still want the 2.5 kernelsource, do this:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge development-sources
```

this will give you kernel ver. 2.5.69.

For more info on SATA check this:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49905  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Noxious

I have this board as well. Of course the way I have my box setup is like this. No hardrives on the IDE. I have 3 on the Promise controller and 2 on the ICH5 integrated RAID SATA controller. I want to do an install on the 2 drives on the ICH5 lets call this "Raptor". Can I do an install from a liveCD directly onto these drives. I want the whole Linux part of the machine on these drives so it would be nice if I didn't have to go to any of the other drives as they are allready being used by windows.

----------

## bjornrun

I have temporary given up getting Linux/Gentoo running on this mobo, because the chipset is not fully supported yet (I hope I'm wrong or that it changes soon).  :Sad:   Other OS like latest (and stable) of FreeBSD and OpenBSD didn't even boot or lacking support for firewire or USB. Knoppix runs fine, but showed a boot message of some sort of resource conflict - I'll do more research of how much of mobo is working and configuration, so I know how to set up Gentoo.

Interesting is that the boot CD from Gentoo works well (if using smp), but bilding my own kernel and installing it on HD does not boot the system. It would be usefull to have the kernel source configured as on boot CD, so when compiling you get same kernel and modules you know works from boot CD. It would be a good place to start from.

MSI have only support for Windows on their site. I must have USB, firewire, Promise raid and ICH5R. I don't have SATA yet, but will ATA to SATA converter on two ordinary IDE disks (250GB), so the SATA interface must work (either promise or ICH5R)

----------

## Noxious

[quote="bjornrun"]I have temporary given up getting Linux/Gentoo running on this mobo....quote]

This is sad news. I was getting very excited about Linux and now Gentoo. I hope that I can find a solution to this. It looks like there is some support for the promise SATA onboard Raid. It also looks like there is a way to set the SATA ports to look like IDE channels in the BIOS I am hoping this may be a way to get it initialy installed.  :Sad: 

----------

## JoeW71

My father recently recieved his Neo 875 board and I popped in the Gentoo basic (stage 1) install cd and it booted and started just fine. I ran CFDISK (fdisk) and it detected the SATA connected drive at /dev/hda just fine....

Are you trying to install with GCC 3.2.x ? march=P4 (sse2) support is a bit flaky, use GCC 3.3.x instead.

----------

## bjornrun

 *JoeW71 wrote:*   

> My father recently recieved his Neo 875 board and I popped in the Gentoo basic (stage 1) install cd and it booted and started just fine. I ran CFDISK (fdisk) and it detected the SATA connected drive at /dev/hda just fine....
> 
> Are you trying to install with GCC 3.2.x ? march=P4 (sse2) support is a bit flaky, use GCC 3.3.x instead.

 

This is wonderful! Please, explain differences from standard install instruction how to set up as you did.

Did it detect both firewire and USB?

Did you get it running all the way to stage 3?  (The booting from HD is the tricky one...)

----------

## JoeW71

oops, you are a bit ahead of me here... you see I haven't had time to actually install yet (not until this weekend). I just tried to se if the system booted and detected the SATA disk.

I realize that you also have atleast got the install cd to boot.

 :Exclamation:  Altough it appears to me like you have set the "march" flag a bit to agressive in the make.conf....

What does your CFLAGS look like in the /etc/make.conf, and wich gentoo version are you trying to install  :Question: 

I will try to install on this machine this weekend tough and will update my findings.. 

so until then, hold on   :Smile: 

Cheers

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## orkid

has anyone tried using the intel drivers that are available on their website? or am I just plain wrong, and if the kernel doesn't support it then it won't work?

I have a feeling that getting the intel drivers for the 82562 (or whatever) NIC and maybe for their SATA, compiling the modules for your kernel and modprobing might work?

I'm going to try this myself for the NIC and AC97 sound. (I have a 865PE Neo by the way)

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## orkid

have you tried the e100 or eepro100 modules using a 2.5.x kernel?

I got my 82562 (i think) working using the e100 module under 2.5.70

hth

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## orkid

huh. that IS weird. is a gigabit ONLY chip? do you have a gigabit cable even (i'm assuming they're still quite rare, even though I saw something about a 10GB NIC somewhere)?

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JtB_

I just got that board today. The first time I booted into the live cd to start the bootstrap, the ethernet controller was recognised and it worked just fine. However I rebooted and now I can't load the modules for it anymore. Did I change some weird setting in my bios or what?

----------

## jankinz

Hi, I have the Intel 875PBZ board with the 875P chipset. I also had the weird problem where i booted the livecd and it recognized the onboard NIC but then after a reboot it no longer recognized it. Further, I downloaded the Intel drivers (from their site) and they worked ok... also, when i boot knoppix i get a message saying that pci device x (where x is the id of the onboard NIC) is unavailable due to resource conflicts. So, I am guessing this is some kind of mess with the ICH5 support and should be rectified soon. If anyone has found a fix, please post on this.

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Forge

Freaky! I have an IC7-G, and I haven't had nearly the number of problems you guys have had. I booted off a 1.4rc4 CD last night, everything came up peachy. I compiled and installed with HT on, in my normal config. The Pro 1000 CT was recognized the first boot and every one thereafter (I actually put an 8139 card in for that, turned out I didn't need it!).

HT is working perfectly, the 1000 CT is working just fine (please let everyone you know with a Pro 1000 CT to use e1000 and not e100, even if they're only going to use 100bT, the e100 driver is for the 10/100 stuff)..

The only thing not working for me is the SATA on the ICH5R. I'm using the Intel softraid, so I'll have to wait, but it works great in SomeOtherOS, and Intel is good about support, so I'm confident I'll be running Gentoo off my 10K's in no time.

Firewire, eth0, HT, AGPGART, got it all working. AGP needed try_unsupported, everything else was pretty much OOB working. On 2.4.22-pre3 ATM (for Reiser fixes, 2.4.21 base worked fine as well).

Good luck, guys.

----------

## kormoc

DeletedLast edited by kormoc on Mon Dec 24, 2018 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Forge

Nah, 2.5.* supports and recognizes the SATA controller, but Arjan Van Der Ven at RedHat hasn't figured out Intel's softRAID yet. Arjan VDV is the guy who made ataraid for HPT/Promise/SiliconImage.  Hopefully by the time the ICH5 SATA gets backported to 2.4, Arjan VDV will have puzzled out Intel RAID.

As for e1000, the driver in 2.4.22-pre3 works, that's good enough for me.

----------

## Gelfling

Forge, I have both the AOpen AX4C Max & Abit IC7-G, I was planning on using the IC7-G for WinXP only and try to get Gentoo installed on the AX4C Max since it comes with a Broadcom Gigabit Lan and is supported by the tg3 driver. I've got a pair of Raptors (Raid 0) under WinXP Pro. Not sure if I want to replace WinXP with Gentoo on these drives since raid on the ICH5R isn't supported. So installing on a single SATA would be better? I'm interested in being sure I'll have DMA on my harddrive. I've got a Seagate 120 & a 80GB SATA I picked up before the Raptors were released.

----------

## Forge

I don't know. As is, I'm on 2.4.22-pre3 and it doesn't even see the SATA connectors at all. I'm running them as RAID, though, I might toggle them down to single drives in the BIOS tonight and see what happens.

The e1000 driver works perfectly on the IC7-G's Kemai 2, though, so don't make your decision purely on the Broadcom/Intel NIC selection.

Also, if you're working on getting GigE going, the CSA on the IC7-G really shines. The NIC there is on it's own bus, the AX4C will eat up all your PCI bandwidth when/if you go to GigE.

If you're only doing 100bT, though, it's a very small impact, below noticable most of the time.

----------

## Gelfling

Ok, I've got Gentoo installed on my Abit IC7-G, had to use a 3com NIC for the installation cause the kernel on the 1.4_rc4 LiveCD didn't recognize the Intel Gigabit lan. After compiling a 2.4.21 vanilla-sources kernel the Intel nic is rockin' & rollin'. Audio is a bust, the i810_audio in the kernel fails to load from /etc/modules.autoload, is alsa better? I am thinking about installing my Audigy sans the live drive. As far as the SATA goes, I installed on a single Seagate 120GB SATA and I have the Raptors on the Silicon Image SATA connectors. Onl;y thing is I can't figure out how to dual boot back into XP, haven't figured out how to tell grub what to look for.

----------

## Forge

Is your RAID0 on the Silicon Image controller getting ID'ed and mounted? The ataraid drivers have been a total crapout for me, on my last two or three RAID devices (HPT374, PDC20376, SiI3112A).

----------

## Shinobi

i'm also having a problem with this NIC, i'm using the 2.4.20-r4 livecd install. i see the NIC module on the cd, but it fails to install, says no such device found. is using another NIC the only way around this right now?

----------

## Gelfling

When I boot up the drives are recognized as stand alone drives, I don't see anything to indicate they're seen as a raid drive, I just did an lsmod and I don't have ataraid loaded. Tried to modprobe ataraid and the modules wasn't located so I don't think I created a module for it. Guess I'll try to re-compile the kernel with raid support. Thought I had did it already. I did get sound working with alsa, I think this is the first time I ever got it to work for me too.

Shinobi: If you're installing Gentoo, I'd suggest getting a nic that is supported like the 3com I had lying around. The 1.4_rc4 LiveCD has drivers for this nic, once you've got Gentoo installed you can select an up to date kernel that has a working e1000 intel gigabit nic driver. I used vanilla-sources 2.4.21, and it's working like a charm.

----------

## 5a\/ag3

I too am purchasing a 875p Chipset motherboard. The Asus PC-DL Deluxe and looking for answers on the Gentoo install. I too will be adding 2 WD Raptors plus 3 CD, DVD, CDRW with 2 GIGS of Ram (Dual Channel)

Gives me answers.

Just a quick note.. I did find on the ASUS Site the Drivers for all the parts for the Motherboard Promise Controller, gigabit LAN and sound for Linux, Now just need to see if I can load these from the live cd and all should be good  :Smile: 

----------

## Forge

5a\/ag3 - If you have any interest in any sort of performance whatsoever, do NOT build any RAID arrays on the Promise controller. The PC-DL dlx uses the totally worthless PDC20376 controller. Both PATA devices share a channel, and both SATA devices share a channel. You cannot build mixed type (PATA+SATA) arrays. This basically means that BEST case, a RAID0 array would perform exactly like a single disk. For a RAID1 array, you'll take a ~50% speed hit just due to the idiotic design of the controller.

The ICH5R's SATA RAID remains totally unsupported. It will function as single drives, but turning on the ICH5R RAID BIOS kills all support for it.

Other than those minor caveats, the i875P in general and the PC-DL dlx in particular seem to be great, minimal issues.

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Thanks for the tip. I was going to start off with 1 Raptor 10k Drive I never did want to use both PATA and SATA together , Cant see the sense in that 

Just be better off getting an adaptec SATA raid then huh?

or what would be the BEST SATA Raid Controller for Gentoo or any Distro of Linux?

Asking because I only run Linux. all of my software I use is for linux.

----------

## Gelfling

I was unable to get even a single SATA drive to boot on the ICH5R after a Gentoo install. I tried setting the SATA support bios to auto, combined mode and enhanced mode with similar failures upon re-booting. If you're using a Canterwood mb, it's best to stick with regular IDE HD's until Intel releases a driver that offers SATA via the ICH5R in Linux. But then again I could be wrong...

----------

## Forge

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Box: Abit IC7-G, P4 2.8CGHz cpu, ATI AIW 9800 Pro, 2 CorsairXMS3200C2 256MB DDR400 SDRAM, Seagate 120GB SATA HD, 2 WD Raptors SATA HD's (Raid 0), Sony DRU-500A DVD-/+RW, CoolerMaster ATC-201-SX1 Case

 

My box is almost 100% identical. Same mobo, CPU, 3500 instead of 3200, but still Corsair, FX 5900U instead of 9800 Pro, and two PATA WD 120s instead of one Seagate SATA... Small world.  :Smile:  FWIW, I pulled my DRU-510A and put it in my utility WinBox. There's no Linux support ATM for DVD*R, made it nonsensical to have in my primarily Linux machine.

Getting SATA on the ICH5R working is trivial if you don't mind running 2.6.0-test*. I installed Gentoo onto my ICH5R, and I love it. Portage rsyncs, kernel builds, and general operation all got a nice big boost in speed from being on a 10K drive. You can't use RAID on ICH5R, though, and most likely never will. The only way software/firmware RAID was working in Linux was by the ataraid project, funded by RedHat, with code lifted directly from FreeBSD. This support has slipped out of date, and AFAICT, is now totally unusable/broken. It was also deprecated and removed in 2.5.*. If you want to just use SATA, it's quite trivial. Set Enhanced mode (the other two work, but why disable IDE ports you might want to use later?), make sure the RAID ROM is OFF, and boot any 2.6.0-test* kernel. It detects ICH5 and the PATA devices, then detects ICH-SATA and any SATA drives. Works great, I get weeks of uptime and fantastic speed.

So, for the short version: Install Gentoo onto a scratch disk on PATA. Download/configure/compile/boot latest 2.6.*. Copy everything over, or do another build up. My GRUB is still resting on a PATA disk, though. Seems the BIOS and the SATA disks don't play well to GRUB's liking. Booting distro that is on SATA is no sweat, it's just GRUB that gets cranky. Might try LILO later, but I'll probably just keep using the GRUB on my backup (on PATA 120G) Gentoo install.

----------

## Gelfling

At the moment I'm just running WinXP Pro on a Seagate 80GB SATA and the Seagate 120GB is a secondary drive for storing my mp3's, divx movies and anime fansubs. I removed the Raptors in an attempt to do a test install of Gentoo 1.4 on the 80GB SATA which was also a failure. My only working PATA drive was a Seagate Barracuda IV 80GB that decided to die prematurely. So now I've got 4 SATA HD's that I'can't get Gentoo to run on. How depressing is that? I should change my sig to reflect what I'm currently running but I don't know when I'll get the desire to make changes again. The next computer show that comes in my area I'll pick up a new WD or Maxtor 120GB and install Gentoo on that.

Forge's method is pretty interesting, I may give the 2.6 kernel a try. Only thing is I don't like the idea of bootiing off of a PATA HD. I like the speed that the raptors offer. My Gentoo box will either be PATA based or SATA based depending on which one I can get to work.

P.S. Is there a way I can fix a borked 2.6-test kernel config without having to do a complete re-install just in case my first attmpted reboot gives me a kernel panic?

----------

## Forge

To clarify:

I'm not booting off the 120. My entire OS, kernel, swap, root, the works, is on the Raptor. The GRUB I'm actually *using* is on the 120, I have a non-setup copy installed on the Raptor install to keep portage happy.

GRUB is installed into the MBR of (HD0), my /dev/hda 120GB PATA. It boots, and loads the kernel off the Raptor's /boot/ partition. That then boots the Gentoo install on the Raptor. After GRUB does it's thing, the 120 does jack WRT my OS.

I installed Gentoo into a minimal, small partition on the end of the 120. I built up a minimal system (not much past stage 1, no X or anything). I then downloaded and installed 2.6.0-test*. I reboot into that and the SATA drives are seen. I then mount one and proceed with the standard install procedures, but I use the minimal install on /dev/hda to boot from and chroot over from, instead of the LiveCD. You should be able to go straight from a LiveCD and do everything the standard way, if you swap out the Gentoo LiveCD 2.4.* kernel for a 2.6.* one.

Matter of fact, that gives me an idea. Gentoo 1.4.0.1 alternate LiveCDs with a 2.6.0 test kernel, for ICH5R users.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gelfling

I was able to get Gentoo installed on my 80GB SATA with 2.6.0-test* kernel and booting via lilo, grub failed dismally. I got the system all fubared up when I was unable to get the latest ati-drivers to work, for some reason I didn't have a mousedev and input module so my MX700 USB mouse didn't work and the ati-drivers complained about no agpgart and drm support. I tried doing a re-compile and that's when things came all undone. For some reason the previously compiled modules disappeared and the new modules didn't install properly. So for now I just intend to try a ac or vanilla-source to see if I can get this system running smoothly.

Actually, the drivers did work, I had 2D support but no 3D. I was able to run startx and get TWM running but the mouse was DOA. Due to the missing modules and agpgart/drm problems I still need to find a "2.6.0 kernel for dummies" faq or manual before I will feel 100% about using it.

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Anyone here have a ASUS PC-DL Deluxe? or are there many quirks that I would have to look out for on the 82875 chipset while installing Gentoo? (Just getting prepared with all the answers)

Not using Raid

Using Onboard sound

Using Onboard NIC

Using 1gb Dual Channel PC2700 Ram Non ECC unbuffered

----------

## 5a\/ag3

Sorry guys! I dont know what happened . I did not mean to spam. I got a time out error ii thought it never went through. 

Not my intention to spam.

Just apoligizing

----------

## Forge

Jebus.... Go a little slower hitting 'submit' next time. When I get weird errors trying to submit a post, I fire up another Mozilla window and view the original thread, to see if it went through.

PC2700? You aren't using a 'C' P4, with 800 FSB, are you? If so, that might give you pretty major issues all by itself. I have a half gig of really nice TwinMOS PC2700 here that I tried to toss into my 875P... I got soem of the weirdest BSODs and crashes I'd ever heard of, and Linux would spit out fun errors all the time.  :Sad: 

Onboard sound *should* work fine. Most cheap AC97 chips are at least minimally functional, and ICH5+AC97 audio works fine too.

Not sure what the onboard NIC on the PC-DL is. Probably works fine. More NICs than not work fine in Linux these days.

----------

